# Protein on Off Days?



## jond (Nov 7, 2002)

I only lift 3 days a week. 

How much protein should I be intaking on the off days? Should I be intaking just as much, or scale it back?

Right now I'm getting close to 100grams on my ON days and probably 70grams on my OFF days. I weigh 170.


----------



## gopro (Nov 7, 2002)

If you are serious about adding some muscle your protein is far too low on both training and off days. At 170, you need at least 170 g of protein each day! Definitely NO lower than 120 g per day, but 170 is far better. Keep this level everyday, but lower CARB intake on off days.


----------



## jond (Nov 7, 2002)

I figured it was too low because I've been lifting for a few months now without gaining any weight or too much strength....

Thanks


----------



## gopro (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by jond *_
> I figured it was too low because I've been lifting for a few months now without gaining any weight or too much strength....
> 
> Thanks



You are welcome...get that protein up and you'll do MUCH better.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

I think 170 is the MINIMUM.  Shoot for 250-300.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 8, 2002)

Yep, I weigh 234ish and I feel guilty for only being at 390 right now. 1/1.5/2.0g per pound of bodyweight, I would shoot for eat least 1 per pound EVERY day, you need it not only for training days but to simply maintain your mass (positive nitrogen balance keeps aminos in the muscle).

When you hit another sticking point, increase protein yet again another 20-30% or so. Make sure to spread your protein throughout the day, as evenly as you can.


----------



## gopro (Nov 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I think 170 is the MINIMUM.  Shoot for 250-300.



I agree...thats why I said "at least" 170 g. I did not push for more b/c you can't take someone that eats only 70-100 g per day and push him up too high too quickly. His mind and body will not handle the shock. I would like to see him add protein gradually...eventually reaching 1.5-2 g per lb of bodyweight.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 9, 2002)

Thats fine I just don't want him to think 170 is the ultimate goal.


----------



## gopro (Nov 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Thats fine I just don't want him to think 170 is the ultimate goal.



Don't worry my friend...I'm a protein freak myself!


----------



## crackerjack414 (Nov 9, 2002)

a nice side effect of upping protein is  the increased gas iam at 165 right now eating 300g of protein a day.  The only real diffrence in my off days and on days is my preworkout meal has 30g extra carbs and my postworkout shake. A good way to get you protein in is to have a protein shake in addition to your normal meals.


----------

